# warning graphic feeding



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

enjoy (click pic for better qaulity)

View attachment 64972

View attachment 64973

View attachment 64974


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

poor little mouse.. I am going to call and e-mail PETA now!!!


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Wow. Feel sorry for that mouse. Damn it got owned. Was it alive when you fed it?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

sh*t


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

oojit said:


> Wow. Feel sorry for that mouse. Damn it got owned. Was it alive when you fed it?
> [snapback]1063048[/snapback]​










i dont feed live food to snakes


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Good Shots.
Its awesome watching that thing get eaten!


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Great shots









My old cornsnake looked exactly the same and I still regret it that I have gave her away to my uncle


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Dont really find this too graphic (but I own a few snakes! ).

When did you pick up that avatar pic Dr. Green? Sooooo funny! That guy is hilarious (Mr. 'water harmony somethin or other...' )


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

acestro said:


> Dont really find this too graphic (but I own a few snakes! ).
> 
> When did you pick up that avatar pic Dr. Green? Sooooo funny! That guy is hilarious (Mr. 'water harmony somethin or other...' )
> [snapback]1064671[/snapback]​










it was from that stupid thread


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Dr. Green said:


> acestro said:
> 
> 
> > Dont really find this too graphic (but I own a few snakes! ).
> ...


Really sweet, to bad my parents wont let me get one. haha i have an open 85 gallon


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

Dr. Green said:


> oojit said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. Feel sorry for that mouse. Damn it got owned. Was it alive when you fed it?
> ...


what do you get a live mouse kill it then feed it to your snake? or do you buy it dead. it makes u feed better somone else killed it? nice snake


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Rodents can inflict horrible wounds when they feel threatened or hungry, feeding prekilled minimizes the risk to the snake. If you can get it to eat frozen-and-thawed (possible for all but the pickiest of snakes) you can just buy a brick of mice and keep them in your freezer, far easier than raising your own or buying them from the store every week.

-PK


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2005)

That guy in your pic is actually a genious, so I dont tihnk he minds the heat!

Cool pics.

And my thread wasnt stupid..

--Dan


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

"qickshot said:


> Dr. Green said:
> 
> 
> > oojit said:
> ...


well boomersub answered it for you

and it is natural life cycle


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

BoomerSub said:


> Rodents can inflict horrible wounds when they feel threatened or hungry, feeding prekilled minimizes the risk to the snake. If you can get it to eat frozen-and-thawed (possible for all but the pickiest of snakes) you can just buy a brick of mice and keep them in your freezer, far easier than raising your own or buying them from the store every week.
> 
> -PK
> [snapback]1067723[/snapback]​


not only that, i don't feed live mice to my monitor becasue im not takin the chance of him gettin some internal parasites from a mouse, you never know what some live mouse can have.

J-Rod

i'll try to get some pics up of my mangrove tearin into some mice







........ and don't worry, i don't feed live mice people.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

BoomerSub said:


> Rodents can inflict horrible wounds when they feel threatened or hungry, feeding prekilled minimizes the risk to the snake. If you can get it to eat frozen-and-thawed (possible for all but the pickiest of snakes) you can just buy a brick of mice and keep them in your freezer, far easier than raising your own or buying them from the store every week.
> 
> -PK
> [snapback]1067723[/snapback]​


Were do you find bricks of mice? None of the pet shops in my area have bricks of mice.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

sadboy1981 said:


> BoomerSub said:
> 
> 
> > Rodents can inflict horrible wounds when they feel threatened or hungry, feeding prekilled minimizes the risk to the snake. If you can get it to eat frozen-and-thawed (possible for all but the pickiest of snakes) you can just buy a brick of mice and keep them in your freezer, far easier than raising your own or buying them from the store every week.
> ...


you can order em online at www.lllreptile.com . my local petco though carries em, so im pretty sure all petco's do as well

J-Rod


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

NegativeCamber said:


> poor little mouse.. I am going to call and e-mail PETA now!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PETA has nothing against feeding mice to snakes, the need mice to survive.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

sadboy1981 said:


> BoomerSub said:
> 
> 
> > Rodents can inflict horrible wounds when they feel threatened or hungry, feeding prekilled minimizes the risk to the snake. If you can get it to eat frozen-and-thawed (possible for all but the pickiest of snakes) you can just buy a brick of mice and keep them in your freezer, far easier than raising your own or buying them from the store every week.
> ...


Here is a place for ya. http://www.rodentpro.com/


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> That guy in your pic is actually a genious, so I dont tihnk he minds the heat!
> 
> Cool pics.
> 
> ...












That made me laugh.


----------



## piranhaperson (Aug 29, 2003)

Hmm wonder what peta would think of my school, 18ft burmese python and we could throw it the rats lol







just curious if anyone else ever seen a rats head explode


----------

